# Ein Mini in Norwegen



## ron (4. Juli 2012)

Wie es immer so ist: bauen braucht immer mehr Zeit als ursprünglich gedacht. Aber jetzt ist der neue Miniteich mehr oder weniger fertig und weil ich unterwegs einige Bilder gemacht habe, wollte ich das kleine Projekt hier mal vorstellen.

Die, die das Geschehen hier mitverfolgt haben können sich vielleicht noch an dem Ausgangspunkt erinnern:

 

Schon damals war klar: es braucht etwas um vom Haus zum Garten zu gelangen. Oben sollte eine Veranda gebaut werden, unten am Teich eine Terrasse und einen Art Treppenlösung dazwischen. Die Form vom Gelände führte dazu, dass bei einer normalen Treppensteigung, eine Zwischenstufe gebaut werden musste auf halben Wege von der Böschung. Nachdem ich das Ganze einigermassen vermessen hatte, ergab sich, dass auf diese Zwischenstufe Platz war für einen Miniteich. Wie vielleicht bekannt, sind die Sommer hier kurz und recht kühl. Das Wasser am Grund vom grossen Teich wird selten viel wärmer als 10 - 12 Grad, manchmal auch nicht wärmer als 8. Das begrenzt natürlich das Wachstum ziemlich und dadurch aus die Auswahl der Pflanzenarten. Ein Miniteich wärmt sich natürlich viel schneller auf. (Kühlt dementsprechend auch schneller ab).

    

Nachdem ich ein Paar grosse Steine an seinem Platz hatte konnte ich das Fundament (in diesem Fall einfach eine dicke Schicht mit groben Steinen und Sand) herrichten.
Bei einer anderen Gelegenheit hatte ich einen Industribehälter bekommen, wovon ich den unteren Teil benötigte. Den oberen Teil hatte ich noch liegen. Die Dichtung im Deckel erwies sich als dicht und so war die Entscheidung einfach.

Soweit alles sehr einfach. Aber das Becken sollte eingefasst werden in der Terrasse und um die bauen zu können musste ich das Gelände in Stufen einteilen. Weil wir selbst Zugang zu Baumstämme haben, nahm ich solche um die Stufe ab zu stützen. Passt ja auch nett zum Haus. Hinter der Wand habe ich grosse Steine geschüttet um die Stöcke luftig zu halten um das Gammeln vor zu beugen.

     
Danach war die zweite Stützwand an der Reihe um somit eine Auflage für die Terrasse zu haben. Als das alles fertig war konnte ich mich mit dem eigentlichen Miniteich beschäftigen. Ich wollte gerne unterschiedliche Tiefen auf kleinem Raum gestalten und deswegen kam ich auf die Idee ein altes undichtes Regenfass zu benutzen. Den Boden abgeschnitten, den oberen Rand dem Boden vom Behälter angepasst und das Ding auf den Kopf gestellt.

   

Damit aber Kleingetier sich trotzdem frei bewegen können sollte, habe ich rundherum Löcher gebohrt. Leider sah es mit der Zeit aber wieder Mau aus. Da gab es noch die Brücke und die Kläranlage, und, und, und...

     

Und plötzlich stand der Winter wieder for der Tür. 



LG

Ron


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Mini in Norwegen*

 gerade heute habe ich gedacht "lange nichs mehr von Ron gelesen"

Interessant


----------



## Elfriede (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Mini in Norwegen*

Hallo Ron,

schaut super aus,- eine sehr gut durchdachte  Lösung!  Was willst Du denn in den Miniteich pflanzen?

Dein Gemüsegarten ist auch sehr schön. Sind das Kartoffeln und Zwiebeln auf dem Foto mit der Unterkonstruktion? 

Bei Dir schaut alles so frisch aus, bei mir leider nicht, denn es hat im Winter heuer nicht geregnet. Alles ist vertrocknet, meine Zisternen sind fast leer und ich kann im Teich gerade nur die Verdunstungsmenge ergänzen. Eine Oliven- und Traubenernte wird es heuer leider nicht geben. Zum Glück muss ich nicht von der eigenen Produktion leben, aber für die Bauern hier ist die Trockenheit schlimm.

Ich gratuliere zu Deinem gelungenen Werk und sende liebe Grüße aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## ron (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Mini in Norwegen*

Tja, Elschen, haben wir da was zusammen?  Na ja auf jedem Fall die Liebe für Teiche... und überhaupt die Wege der Telepathie sind unergründlich. Übrigens auch die Wege im Internett: wollte gesternabend weiterschreiben und plötzlich stürtzt die Seite ab. Alles Geschriebene futsch. :evil

Aber gut nach dem Winter kam natürlich der Frühling. Sehr warm zu Pfingsten, aber danach wieder kalt mit Schnee und Frost. Aber seither geht es draussen wieder weiter. Die Kläranlage und drei Miniteiche, wovon dieser hier eine von denen ist.

An der Rückseite vom MT ist die Felskante dauerfeucht (__ Moos). Weil ich die Vorstellung hatte neben dem Teich etwas waldähnliches zu gestalten, wollte ich diese Feuchte gerne benutzen.

 

Mit Lehm habe ich deswegen eine dichte Schicht geschaffen (nass und gestampft). Wasser hatte ich im Teich gelassen, damit es beim Stampfen einen seitlichen Widerstand gab. Beim Bauen sind sehr viele Baumwurzel angefallen. Als "Verbeugung" vor dem Wald wollte ich davon zwei als Erinnerung aufstellen mit Waldboden dazwischen.

   

Ein von den beiden hatte Ausläufer im 90 Grad. Mit der Motorsäge entsprechende Nuten eingesägt und somit passt er genau auf dem Rand.



LG

Ron


----------



## Christine (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Mini in Norwegen*

Jaaaa - siehste - Telepathie, das ist es. 

Ansonsten bin ich sehr auf die Fortsetzung gespannt!


----------



## ron (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Mini in Norwegen*

Kommt jetzt.

Weil jetzt kommt eigentlich erst der Teich selbst dran. Also das Wasser abgelassen (Pumpe) und ein Bisschen saubergemacht. Dann die Tonne rein und die dann mit ein paar Steinen fixiert, damit ich aussenrum grobe Steine reinschmeissen konnte ohne dass die Sache verrutscht. Schon hierbei habe ich auf unterschiedliche Niveaus geachtet. Vorne tiefer als hinten.

   

Nachdem das dann etwa an seinem Platz war kamen die Steine aus der Tonne wieder raus und Sand rein, wobei ich schon Platz gelassen habe für die Seerose. Die helle Wände von der Kiste sind natürlich nicht gerade hübsch. Ausserdem soll der Substrat auf den Steinen nicht die Möglichkeit haben zu verrieseln. Die Lösung war ein schwarzes Tuch (Ich nenne das mal Geotekstil; wird hier im Strassenbau genutzt).

   

Hierbei war es natürlich wichtig dass das Tuch nicht die Löcher verdeckt und der Sand nicht zu hoch liegt.

Wovon ich leider keine Bilder habe , sind die Blumenkästen, die ich am Rand plaziert habe. Auch diese habe ich mit dem Tuch kamufliert und haben anschliessend die Sumpfpflanzen aufgenommen.

Deswegen jetzt die Bilder von der Ist-Zustand:

   

Diese Pflanzen sind reingekommen:

__ Schwertlilie
__ Wasserminze
__ Bachbunge
__ Sumpffarn
__ Schwanenblume
Hornblad
Zypernsegge
__ Wasserstern
2 Pfeilkrautarten
Sumpfwasserfeder
__ Wasserschlauch

Ganz zum Schluss noch ein Bild und ein Zitat:

Please allow me to introduce myself
I'm a man of wealth and taste......
....
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guess my name 

Wir nennen ihn Fred...(der Teufel ist bekanntlich ein Eichhörnchen)

 



LG

Ron


----------



## blackpainter (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Mini in Norwegen*

wunderschön geworden dein Mini..echt toll


----------



## niri (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Mini in Norwegen*

Hi Ron,

dein Miniteich ist dir super gelungen und das Eichhörnchen passt so gut dazu !

LG
ina


----------



## ron (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Mini in Norwegen*

Danke für das Lob. 

Mit dem Eichhörnchen ist es im gewissen Sinne Juchs.

 

Seit diesem Frühling "geht der bei uns die Wände hoch". Einige Tüten mit Haselnüssen gehen dabei drauf. Hin und wieder ist auch seine Frau (Frida) da und letztens die Jungen auch noch. Hoffen wir nur, dass es mit den Katzen gut geht...:beten

Für das Bild wollte ich, dass er sich dahin setzt...und das macht er dann auch. So lange es etwas zu essen gibt. 



LG

Ron


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Mini in Norwegen*

Hallo Ron,

wirklich toll geworden 

Und das Eichhörnchen ist auch süss - unseres meckert die Katzen immer an - vielleicht lacht es sie auch aus, wenn sie unten sitzen und es oben im Baum...


----------



## ron (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Mini in Norwegen*

Danke Christine,

ich habe einmal erlebt wie unser Kater einen Fuchs vom Hof gejagt hat... Da macht er mit einem Eichhörnchen kurzen Prozess 

Ron


----------

